
Yap: an ephemeral, real-time chat room with up to six participants - exolymph
https://yap.chat/
======
dostrin2
Is the website supposed to appear and the chat is an overlay? How does that
work

------
exolymph
No idea why the parser capitalized "Real-Time"

